# best golf ball for visually impaired



## cubby1982 (May 14, 2012)

was just wondering if anyone has any suggestions on a colour that i should be using.
i have a rather rare issue with my eyes and this affects my daily life and more importantly my golf. after hitting my shot i cannot see where it has gone if it has gone any further than 100 yards and sometimes less. as you can imagine this makes golf very difficult and also having to rely on friends to watch my ball for me. i have tried yellow but with no advantage.
any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Bucket92 (May 14, 2012)

Dunlop sell orange and pink balls, 15 for Â£5, you could give them a try?


----------



## cubby1982 (May 14, 2012)

srixon do orange as well might give them a go cheers


----------



## Rooter (May 14, 2012)

I have 20:20 vision, hit a pink ball the other day and I lost it after about 150 yards.. Really was not good. No idea if that will help you! Also read that titliest are bringing an orange one out too.. One of my regular playing partners has dodgy colour blindness, says he really struggles with yellow balls and cloudy days...


----------



## thecraw (May 14, 2012)

I used to play with a man who was visually impaired and he always used orange balls. He found them easier to focus on when on the tee and green. That's probably a bit different than your condition as he had limited eye sight.


----------



## USER1999 (May 14, 2012)

I have lost orange golf balls in the middle of the fairway before. To me, they are almost invisible against a green back ground. I guess the OP will just have to try one out.


----------



## rosecott (May 14, 2012)

I have two friends at our club who suffer from age-related macular degeneration (AMD). Like you, they are unable to see the ball's flight after 90/100 yards. People know to help them by always watching their ball for them but neither of them has found any particular ball colour has helped.


----------



## Wolfman (May 14, 2012)

Tough one this, part of me has sympathy where as the other thought is

If you cannot see your ball you are in danger of hitting the ball into trouble and other golfers and unable to call a warning perhaps ?

You may need to consider getting a decent insurance cover just in case

What about black balls, rare but you can find them but be careful is all i suggest !!


----------



## bigslice (May 14, 2012)

or the ones that look like footballs


----------



## Wolfman (May 14, 2012)

Yes the blue and white ones


----------



## cubby1982 (May 14, 2012)

thanks for the suggestions guys will maybe invest some money in multicoloured ones and "see" how it goes as for being a danger to anyone else i always play along with someone else so they watch the ball for me and warn others if a shot goes wayward will keep you guys posted as how the coloured balls get on


----------



## garyinderry (May 14, 2012)

found a pink ball out on the course. its much harder to see than a white ball. i dont play yellow balls but like to keep one in the bag incase its dark when im playing the last hole!


----------

